# résident / résidant



## mansio

Celui qui habite une résidence est-il un résident ou un résidant ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,

Si je ne me trompe pas : "les résidants d'une résidence sont des résidents"


----------



## OlivierG

Je ne pense pas. Il s'agit dans cette phrase, de deux noms, donc j'écrirais "résidents" deux fois.
Par contre, "les personnes résidant dans une résidence sont des résidents".

Edit: de plus, un gros doute m'assaille tout à coup : le nom, c'est "un résident" ou "un résidant" ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Puisque tu as douté, j'ai vérifié dans le petit Robert, ta phrase est, bien sûr, correcte, mais la mienne aussi. Il se trouve qu'on utilise l'adjectif verbal substantivé "résidant"
Ca devient compliqué!!!


----------



## geve

Alors là je suis perdue : pourquoi substantiver un adjectif, quand il existe déjà un substantif ? 
Mais en effet, il semble que les deux orthographes soient admises dans ce cas précis, le TLFi classe aussi bien "résident" que "résidant" comme adjectif et substantif...

A quand une présidante de la république, je vous demande un peu !!


----------



## Aoyama

Je trouve dans une "note" émise par un syndic d'immeubles ce titre : *note aux résidants *. Je sais que le mot "résidant" existe mais je me demande si cet emploi est correct. Les services consulaires ne connaissent que le mot "résident", ainsi que l'admnistration fiscale qui parle de résident et de non-résident.
Quelques avis ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Cet emploi est correct !

Le résidant habite dans une résidence.
Le résident quant à lui habite hors de son pays d'origine (L'ambassadeur de France à Dublin est résident de l'ambassade de France de Dublin)

Un irlandais vivant en France est donc un résident français et peut-être aussi résidant d'un immeuble.

PS : La différence est française, les québécois ne semblent pas la faire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Remarque du TLFi :


> La répartition entre _résidant_ et _résident_ est moins tranchée dans l'usage que dans les ouvrages de gramm. On constate cependant qu'au sens de ,,personne qui réside dans un pays qui n'est pas son pays d'origine``, la graph. _résident_ l'emporte très largement…



Pour Littré :


> On a dit résident au lieu de résidant ; c'est en effet un seul et même mot.



Enfin pour Grevisse :


> Le _Rob_. 1985 oppose _résident _comme  nom à _résidant _comme adjectif. L’Ac. 1935 aussi, mais en signalant la var. _résident _pour  l’adjectif. L’un et l’autre limitent l’application du nom (« dans un pays  étranger ») ; l’usage actuel emploie le nom  sans cette restriction, parfois avec la graphie _résidant _(contestée par M. Druon,  _Le « bon français »_, p. 182) pour le  sens élargi : _Les habitants d’Oppède ne s’y  reconnaîtront pas. Ni les autochtones ni les *résidants*_ (J.-P. Clébert, _Vivre  en Provence_, p. 207). — _Les *résidants *[d’une rue transformée en bourbier] s’étaient  acheté des bottes_ (C. Detrez, _Herbe à  brûler_, p. 81). — Voir déjà un ex. de Huysmans dans le _Trésor_. — Pour l’habitant d’une résidence « immeuble moderne à appartements, généralement  luxueux », _résident _reste préféré. Il est souhaitable, pour le  bien des usagers, que l’on sorte de ce désordre en maintenant l’opposition _résidant _adjectif / _ résident  _nom.


----------



## Aoyama

Merci à Me Ca pour ces précisions.
On remarque bien que 





> Pour l’habitant d’une résidence « immeuble moderne à appartements, généralement luxueux », résident reste préféré


, ce qui contredit (pardon) un peu Lacuzon.
Moi, je milite pour que soit 





> souhaitable, pour le bien des usagers, que l’on sorte de ce désordre en maintenant l’opposition résidant adjectif / résident nom.


 Je le pense aussi par analogie avec "présent, absent, décent" etc. Même si ce sont ici à la fois des noms et des adjectifs ...


----------



## Lacuzon

Je viens de vérifier, mon Larousse de 1989 fait clairement la distinction. Ce ne semble plus être le cas avec la version en ligne.

Il est vrai que résidence s'écrivant avec un e il eût été logique de ne retenir que résident pour l'adjectif et le nom. Mais parfois le français tourne le dos à madame logique en lorgnant  vers mademoiselle exception.


----------



## tilt

Eh bien, on en apprend tous les jours !
J'ai toujours cru, jusqu'à présent, qu'il y avait la même différence entre _résident_ et _résidant_ qu'entre _précédent _et_ précédant_... Mais c'eût été trop simple !


----------



## Viobi

Dès qu'on a un adjectif/nom  de ce genre, c'est le bazar. On pourrait aussi prétendre qu'est naturellement résidAnt tout ce qui réside (habiter un pays ou un immeuble, hein, c'est toujours en être un habitAnt!), comme est brûlant tout ce qui brûle, et que la seule graphie normale est AN, du participe présent. Mais du même coup on devrait pousser la logique à son terme et parler de résidAnce.
Dans les rigolos du même genre, on a fatig(u)ant, adjectif sans U et participe avec... pas très cohérAnt non plus (ah non, pardon, ça n'existe pas, cohérer... )


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Eh bien, on en apprend tous les jours !
> J'ai toujours cru, jusqu'à présent, qu'il y avait la même différence entre _résident_ et _résidant_ qu'entre _précédent _et_ précédant_... Mais c'eût été trop simple !


Moi de même ! Mais d'après la phrase de conclusion de Grevisse, nous sommes dans le bon.


----------



## Aoyama

Habiter/habitant et précédent/précédant sont de bonnes objections. Dire d'ailleurs qu'il y a


tilt said:


> la même différence entre _résident_ et _résidant_ qu'entre _précédent _et_ précédant_


est tout à fait exact, l'un étant un nom, l'autre un participe présent adjectivé.


----------



## Espero Antos

Salut,

est-ce qu'il y a quelque différence entre le champs sémantiques respectives des termes "résid*a*nt" et "résid*e*nt", ou bien il ne s'agit que de deux variations/variables orthographiques d'un terme ayant la mêmesignification?

Merci d'avance,

E_A


----------



## tilt

_Résident _peut être un adjectif ou un substantif, et désigne une personne qui réside quelque part.
_Résidant _est le participe présent du verbe _résider_.

On peut donc rencontrer le féminin _résidente_, mais pas _résidante_, qui n'existe pas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Ce n'est pas si simple, j'ai longtemps cru la même chose et j'ai cru que la graphie "résidant" était fautive; jusqu'à ce que je vois résidant écrit par une présidente d'association, ex-prof de français de son état.

Pourtant, le Trésor confirme les deux graphies pour le substantif (résident(e), résidant(e)). il y a deux entrées dans le dictionnaire.

_"*Rem. 1.* La répartition entre __résidant et __résident est moins tranchée dans l'usage que dans les ouvrages de gramm. On constate cependant qu'au sens de ,,personne qui réside dans un pays qui n'est pas son pays d'origine``, la graph. __résident l'emporte très largement mais, p. ex.: __L'assistant peut bénéficier des prestations familiales (...) si ses enfants résident en France et s'il a reçu une carte de résidant ordinaire ou de résidant privilégié (__Encyclop. éduc., 1960, p. 326)."_


----------



## Interprete

Toujours est-il qu'aujourd'hui, l'usage de "résidant" pour ceux qui habitent une résidence semble s'être généralisé chez les syndics français... à tel point que je n'ai pas lu la graphie "résidents" depuis plusieurs années...


----------



## danielc

L'usage que vous décrivez est répandu au Canada.


----------

